
An Introduction to Microservice Based Architecture Through Story – Part 2 - emforce
https://medium.com/@elliot_f/an-introduction-to-microservice-based-architecture-through-story-part-2-dacceaff9a13
======
charlieflowers
A little feedback -- I like the idea, but I think it is too brief, and
therefore comes across a bit superficial ... it seems to imply that everything
was magically happy ever after other than a few bumps in the road.

The struggle with the story-based approach, I guess, is to find the sweet spot
where you're detailed enough that the story has some meat to it, but not too
overly detailed such that it takes 2 hours and deep concentration to read.

(I don't know how to find that sweet spot, so I'm not throwing stones. Just
wanted to pass on some feedback in case it helps).

~~~
emforce
Re-reading it this morning, I would tend to agree, it's slightly terse and
could have done with some more backstory. I'll take this feedback onboard for
my next article!

I am new to this style so I am still playing around and seeing what sticks. I
do really appreciate your comment!

------
ToJans
Nitpicking: from an architectural point of view, I don't see why you would opt
for "build you own cloud on top of Amazon", as opposed to leveraging the
Amazon stack, especially because the author points out it is a small team.

Maybe it's a resource issue, or they need some things that cost too much money
on Amazon, but the author should at least justify why kubernetes was chosen.

My apologies for ranting about this, but I've seen this approach way to much,
wasting valuable company dollars.

~~~
emforce
I don't believe it would be a case of building your own cloud on top of
Amazon, it would be a case of saying something like:

I want 2 instances of my account service, 2 instances of my comic-book viewer
service behind a load balancers. You are specifying how you want your
application to look as opposed to a fully fledged cloud offering.

I hope this clarifies things!

~~~
ToJans
Ok, looks like I misunderstood. Thank you for clarifying...

------
TeeWEE
It shows that microservices come with a lot of complexity. Only do it when
your team is growing bigger and there are problems in building your app with a
big team. split up the teams, and split up the services. Let teams deploy the
services.

